# Optical Limits makes interesting comments about 3rd party RF lenses in reviewing Samyang / Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 RF



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2021)

Samyang / Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 RF - Lab Test / Review


Samyang / Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 RF - Lab Test / Review




www.opticallimits.com





"As of the time of this review, Samyang has been the only third-party manufacturer offering AF lenses in Canon RF mount - namely the Samyang (Rokinon) AF 14mm f/2.8 RF & AF 85mm f/1/4 RF ... but their status is unclear. Canon R-mount is a closed ecosystem with Canon obviously not willing to issue mount/protocol licenses. But it seems as if there's even more to it. Samyang appears to have reverse-engineered the protocol but, at least according to messages on social media, they are about to stop manufacturing AF lenses for R-mount (because Canon threatened them?). The future of these lenses is therefore foggy at best. However, you can still buy the AF 14mm f/2.8 RF for as little as 650USD/EUR making it an attractive alternative to the superb but expensive, native Canon RF lenses. The lens is also available in Sony E-mount using the same optical formula - with Sony's blessing apparently."

By the way, reverse engineering is not illegal and a perfectly valid way of not infringing intellectual property.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 9, 2021)

Very interesting! But the idea that "Canon threatened them" doesn't strike me as the most likely explanation (unless corporate espionage had a larger part that reverse engineering). Or could there be patent violations in merely making a mount that fits?

Maybe Sony negotiated a lucrative deal that excluded more Canon mount for a period of time?

After all, the older EF tech still works well enough for a "budget" lens to be attractive. Sigma the past six or seven years seems to want to be more than a budget option. Maybe Tamron does too? 

Thanks, Alan, for sharing this!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Very interesting! But the idea that "Canon threatened them" doesn't strike me as the most likely explanation (unless corporate espionage had a larger part that reverse engineering). Or could there be patent violations in merely making a mount that fits?
> 
> Maybe Sony negotiated a lucrative deal that excluded more Canon mount for a period of time?
> 
> ...


Possibly so. You can make a mount and patent it. But, you can't then have a patent to stop people making things to fit that mount. You can write a code for using that mount, and if someone steals that code from you then you can stop them. But, if they write their own code, then you can't. The law is there to protect the consumer from monopolies - to some extent.


----------



## Joules (Aug 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Possibly so. You can make a mount and patent it. But, you can't then have a patent to stop people making things to fit that mount. You can write a code for using that mount, and if someone steals that code from you then you can stop them. But, if they write their own code, then you can't. The law is there to protect the consumer from monopolies - to some extent.


I guess this thread really is just a continuation of this topic:









Samyang appears to have ceased production of RF mount lenses #EOSRP #EOSR #EOSR3 #EOSR5 #EOSR6


Earlier this week I was made aware that Samyang had removed all RF lenses from their website. The responses from Samyang representatives on social media were am



www.canonrumors.com





As was noted there, it could be that Samyang is simply reducing the mess of selling under multiple brand names (Samyang, Rokinon) and all the rebranding (Wallimex and others). So not actually ending manufacturing, just manufacturing under certain names. Has that been clarified by now?

Also, Canon used to have a section on their website stating that licensing of the EF mount to companies outside Japan wasn't possible for legal reasons. I was unable to find that for a while now, so it either looks to be outdated or something Canon just don't feel is required for the public to understand.


----------



## jd7 (Aug 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Samyang / Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 RF - Lab Test / Review
> 
> 
> Samyang / Rokinon AF 14mm f/2.8 RF - Lab Test / Review
> ...


For whatever it may be worth, the RF 85mm f/1.4 AF seems to be gone from the Samyang website but it is still on the Rokinon website:








Rokinon Auto Focus | Rokinon AF


View our full line of premium Rokinon Auto Focus Lenses toady! Available for Canon EF, Canon RF, Nikon F and Son E.




www.rokinon.com





I really do hope the lens remains available, whatevr brand name it sells under.


----------

